# What's the best aire/overnight spot for Carnac stones?



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Hello all,

After a week's fishing near the Loir late October, Mrs Adonisito has said, "Take me to Carnac", I cannot turn this down, so where's the best spot? Laziness indicates somewhere approximately one minute's walk from stones!

Ta


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

There is an Aire nearby I think but I don't have the details to hand as I'm away.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

You do realise it's about a weeks walk to get around all the stones don't you?


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I didn't know that, no. I thought there was an interesting area that was close together , a bit like Stonehenge. The Menec alignment seems interesting, well they all do, but we won't be there for a week!


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

There an aire de service at pres de la gendarmerie on the west side of Carnac, don't know if you can overnight there. The main lines of stones are north of town and if you drive along the rue de Menec you'll see most of them. Can't see any stopping places on google earth though. We went there some years ago. It's an important site certainly but, when you've seen one standing stone ..............


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

There's an aire at N47 35' 5" W3 4' 57" behind the car park in Carnac itself, (not Carnac Plage). It's about half a mile from the stones and close to the town centre.

There's also a car park by the stones, entrance at N47 35' 30" W3 4'58" where you can park a motorhome. Out of season you can wander through the stones; in season you can only wander round the perimeter. That said there are quite a few stones outside of the fence.


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi adonisito,

I stayed at the aire in Carnac in September 2010 and in May 2011. It is situated on a car park 300m north west of the town centre and it is about a 2000m walk to the beach. It has the usual facilities for fresh and waste water and for emptying toilets, etc. I stayed there for a couple of nights on each visit.

There was a large Gendarmerie/accommodation block immediately next to the aire, on my first visit, but last year it had been demolished and was possibly being re-built as construction work was in progress. There is a supermarket just across the roundabout, west of the aire, about 150m away.

So far as relates to the stones, the stones and the visitor centre 'Maison des Megalithes' are 800m north of the aire. The main site for the stones is about 700m long and they are situated in fields, immediately next to the road. There are other, smaller, sites for stones in the surrounding area. The stones are not comparable with Stonehenge - they are different. Most of the stones are only about 4' to 5' in height but there are hundreds of them. If you check out the location on Google Earth, you can see the sites and the aire.

Everything is within easy walking distance.

Ian


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

We stayed at the aire last June and found it to be very tight and cramped and not that inspiring. It's just off the roundabout opposite Lidles or Aldi (can't remember which one now) and I think it was at the rear of a bus depot. There was building work being carried out nearby which was quite noisy. That said it is a short drive to the stones and the carpark there is big enough to comfortably accommodate MH's. There is a viewing platform for those that do not want to walk around the site. There was no charge for the carpark, aire or the use of the viewing platform.


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

SilverF1 said:


> There's an aire at N47 35' 5" W3 4' 57" behind the car park in Carnac itself, (not Carnac Plage). It's about half a mile from the stones and close to the town centre.
> 
> There's also a car park by the stones, entrance at N47 35' 30" W3 4'58" where you can park a motorhome. Out of season you can wander through the stones; in season you can only wander round the perimeter. That said there are quite a few stones outside of the fence.


We stayed on the aire in Carnac(free) in the Spring and it's about 20 min walk to the Visitor Centre at the stones. We took the tourist road train around Carnac via the harbour village whose name escapes me and up past the stones & back to the Centre for 6 or 7 euros each.


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Better than a Aire is a wildcamp site just 100 yards from some of the stones.
Drive past the large visitor centre about half a mile and on your left you will spot a square car park about 50 yards square.
We parked for 2 nights about a month ago on both nights had a French camping car join us.
Woke up on second morning to see a Red Squirrel sitting about 10 foot from our van what a great start to the day.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Use the carpark we did


----------

